# Driftwood growing tons of Algae, will attaching java moss to it prevent algae ?



## SpaceLord (Feb 29, 2016)

I have a cool Driftwood structure in my aquarium however being up close to the lights is creating a ton of algae. 

I was thinking of attaching java moss on a new piece of driftwood and using it to block the light from the other driftwood. 

Will the java moss prevent algae from growing on the driftwood or will the algae just grow on the java moss instead? 

Thanks.


----------



## Clear Water (Sep 20, 2014)

No it won't prevent algae. The algae will grow in the java moss and that looks worst. You must have something out balance or to much light.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

What type of algae is it? Moss is an absolute magnet for any sort of filamentous algae and will just make your problem worse.


----------



## g4search (Aug 10, 2014)

SpaceLord said:


> I have a cool Driftwood structure in my aquarium however being up close to the lights is creating a ton of algae.
> 
> I was thinking of attaching java moss on a new piece of driftwood and using it to block the light from the other driftwood.
> 
> ...


If whatever you have is just growing on the driftwood but nowhere else, then more likely than not, you have a fungus growing there! The fungus will disappear eventually after it can no longer extract nutrients from the driftwood.

A photo would have been nice!


----------



## SpaceLord (Feb 29, 2016)

Axelrodi202 said:


> What type of algae is it? Moss is an absolute magnet for any sort of filamentous algae and will just make your problem worse.


Its some kind of long hair algae.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

In that case don't put in moss. Putting moss into a tank with hair algae is a death sentence. Is the algae only on the driftwood close to the light?


----------



## SpaceLord (Feb 29, 2016)

Axelrodi202 said:


> In that case don't put in moss. Putting moss into a tank with hair algae is a death sentence. Is the algae only on the driftwood close to the light?


Yes, its near the light. Do you think that is the problem?


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

Get some Amano shrimp. I had three in a 12 gallon tank and they took care of all my algae problems including hair algae. Here is a link to a good page on the Tropica site Algal control - Tropica Aquarium Plants


----------



## SpaceLord (Feb 29, 2016)

Varmint said:


> Get some Amano shrimp. I had three in a 12 gallon tank and they took care of all my algae problems including hair algae. Here is a link to a good page on the Tropica site Algal control - Tropica Aquarium Plants


That is some great information. Do you normally buy yours from a Petco/Petsmart or another place? 

That looks like it might do the trick. 

Thanks!


----------



## Varmint (Apr 5, 2014)

SpaceLord said:


> That is some great information. Do you normally buy yours from a Petco/Petsmart or another place?
> 
> That looks like it might do the trick.
> 
> Thanks!


I have a local pet store that keeps them well stocked. They have them labeled as algae eating shrimp so you might want to look for them under that alternate name. They are interesting shrimp. They tend to school. You will often see them walking around together.


----------

